# Primäre Festplatte



## Peysgott (13. Dezember 2012)

*Primäre Festplatte*

Hey Leute,

habe mir einen neuen PC zusammengebaut, mit SSD und HDD.

Habe auf der SSD das Betriebssystem, der Rest soll alles erstmal auf die HDD.

Allerdings installiert der PC alles von sich aus auf die SSD, kann man das irgenwie umstellen, dass der als primäre Festplatte die HDD annimmt und da alles drauf installiert?

Im Moment habe ich das Problem nämlich, dass ich  AC3 im upay shop runtergeladen habe, es aber nicht installieren kann, weil er als Festplatte die SSD nimmt, aber auf der ist nicht mehr genug Platz, folglich kann ich AC3 nicht installieren.
Ich kann auch bei der Installation nicht einstellen, dass der das auf die HDD schreiben soll.

Kann mir da einer helfen? Beschreibungen bitte so einfach, dass auch ich sie ohne  viel Ahnung von der Materie ausführen kann 

MfG Paul


----------



## Westcoast (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*

start ausführen (Wintaste+R) regedit

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion rechte Seite ProgramFilesDir bzw. ProgramFilesDir (x86) bei 32bit Programmen unter 64bit-System und ProgramW6432Dir für 64bit Programme

dort kannst du dann den zielpfad ändern. aber vorsicht.


----------



## Peysgott (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*

Okey,

also so ganz verstehe ich das nicht :/
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
das gebe ich bei wintaste+r ein und gehe dann auf durchsuchen?

Und wo stelle ich da was ein bzw auf was muss ich aufpassen?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Westcoast (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*

du gibst regedit ein unten über start>ausführen.

anschliessend startet die registry, dann musst du die ordner anwählen die ich genannte habe. bis zum schluss bis Curr entVersion.
dann auf Curr entVersion klicken und rechts kommen dann verschiedene bereiche.

wenn du 64 bit system hast dann auf ProgramW6432Dir gehen mit doppelklick mouse, schon kann man da einen anderen zielpfad eingeben.


----------



## Peysgott (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*

Also ich habe jetzt das alles in dem Pfad geändert und zwar zum Pfad "D:\Programme", das ist ein Ordner, denn ich da erstellt habe.

Nun wollte ich wieder AC3 instalieren, aber der wählt immer noch den Pfad "Extracting files to C:\Users\Paul\AppData\Local\Temp\AC3 folder"

wie kann ich den ändern?
Weil auf C ist wie gesagt nicht mehr genug Platz.

LG

Edit: jetzt kann ich gar nix mehr öffnen :-/


----------



## Westcoast (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*

mache mal  einen neustart des systems.

hier ist noch mal eine videoanleitung: http://videoanleitungen.net/microso...andardinstallationspfad-registry-aendern.html


----------



## XT1024 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*



Peysgott schrieb:


> Nun wollte ich wieder AC3 instalieren, aber der wählt immer noch den Pfad "Extracting files to C:\Users\Paul\AppData\Local\Temp\AC3 folder"


 Das ist offensichtlich nur ein temporäres Verzeichnis, von dort wird dann vmtl. die Installation gestartet.
Man kann den temp Ordner durchaus auf ein anderes Lufwerk legen aber ob das grundsätzlich sinnvoll ist...  Den bzw. die ganzen Programmordner zu verschieben, nur weil 1-2 Programme nicht nach dem Installationsort fragen, halte ich aber für genau so sinnvoll. In dem uplay Ding kann man kein download/Temp Verzeichnis einstellen?
Wie groß ist denn die SSD?


----------



## Westcoast (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*

normal kann man meist dies in spielen selbst oder plattformen einstellen, wo die daten installiert werden sollen. 

also ins bios mit entf taste, dann über boot die reihenfolge an erster stelle von DVD booten einstellen, mit F10 taste speichern und herausgehen.

die windows DVD sollte im laufwerk sein, dann die enter taste drücken, schon wird von der windows dvd geladen. anschliessend auf weiter und reparaturinstallation durchführen.


----------



## Lt.Ford (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*

Kann man denn Uplay nicht einfach auf die HDD installieren?
Bei Steam geht das.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*

das liest sich eher so als müsste der temp ordner des betriebssystems/users über die umgebungsvariablen auf die hdd umgelegt werden, da er keinen platz für des entpacken etc... der dateien hat ka was dafür in der registry rumgefummelt werden muss .......
ansonsten, origin deinstallieren (vielleicht reicht auch einfach verschieben) und in neuem ordner auf der anderen hdd installieren, ich vermute mal es nimmt seinen eigenen verzeichnissbaum um dort die spiele zu installieren, wie steam halt, dort reicht es den steamordner zu verscheieben wenn es platzprobleme gibt

zum temp odner von windows und dem entpacken der installationsdateien
systemsteuerung ->  system und sicherheit -> System -> erweiterte Systemeinstellungen -> umgebungsvariablen (im reiter erweitert) -> im Feld benutzervariablen für Accountname die einstellungen füt TMP und TEMP auf die HDD umlegen der standard pfad %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\Temp bezieht sich auf dein userverzeichnis und das liegt halt auf der kleinen ssd


----------



## OctoCore (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*

Ja, genau - das kann man auch alles auf ein einzelnes Temp-Verzeichnis sonstwo zeigen lassen. So mache ich es auf meinem Home-PC auch, sogar mit einer speziellen Temp-Partition.


----------



## Peysgott (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*



Westcoast schrieb:


> die windows DVD sollte im laufwerk sein, dann die enter taste drücken, schon wird von der windows dvd geladen. anschliessend auf weiter und reparaturinstallation durchführen.



Ok,
habe ich so gemacht, sllerdings dsgt er mir dann, ich kann nichts reparieren, weil angeblich die CD nicht kompatibel wäre :/


----------



## OctoCore (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*

Du musst auch nichts reparieren, wozu soll das denn gut sein.
Ist ja nichts kaputt.
Geh hin und lege auf der HDD ein TEMP-Verzeichnis an und gib das dann wie auf dem Bild bei den TEMP und TMP-Variablen ein. Natürlich mit dem passenden Laufwerksbuchstaben und nicht wie auf dem Bild L: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peysgott (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Du musst auch nichts reparieren, wozu soll das denn gut sein.
> Ist ja nichts kaputt.
> Geh hin und lege auf der HDD ein TEMP-Verzeichnis an und gib das dann wie auf dem Bild bei den TEMP und TMP-Variablen ein. Natürlich mit dem passenden Laufwerksbuchstaben und nicht wie auf dem Bild L:
> 
> ...


 
doch, leider ist ja was kaputt, ich kann ja kein programm mehr starten


----------



## OctoCore (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*

Hm... das hast du leider nicht geschrieben... sondern nur, dass du AC3 nicht installieren kannst.
Wie auch immer... solange der Temp-Ordner auf der SSD bleibt und nicht viel mehr Platz auf der SSD frei wird .... dann bleibt es bei den Installationsschwierigkeiten.
Na, dann repariere erst mal.
Hast du auch mal nebenbei erwähnt, welches Windows du benutzt? Win 7, Win 8?


----------



## Peysgott (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*

Ok, srry.
Im nachhinein muss ich wirklich zugegeben, dass ich ziemlich stenographisch rede ^^

Also ich benutze Win7 64 Bit.
Und zum reparieren, da weiß ich nicht, wie das geht.
Über systemwiederherstellung im Systemsteuerung kann ich es nicht machen, da sagt er mir, dass kann nicht ausgeführt werden.
Und über die CD booten und reparieren funktioniert auch nicht, da sagt er mir, die CD wäre nicht kompatibel zum System, was drauf ist.

Was kann ich nun noch tun?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*

im abgesicherten modus starten und die (meinem eindruck nach überflüssigen und nicht mit deinem geschilderten problem zusammenhängenden) änderungen in der registry per regedit wieder zurückbauen, eventuell kann man auch die letzte funktionierende konfiguration starten und hat dort keine änderungen in der registry ....

unter umständen kannst du auch die entsprechenden programme deren pfad du geändert hast auf die hdd kopieren, dann stimmt der pfad der nun in der registry eingetragen ist wieder, ka ...


----------



## Peysgott (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*

ok, 
wie immer ne dumme Frage von mir:
Wie starte ich im abgesicherten Modus?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*

direkt nachm uefi/bios startup, bevor der windows ladebildschirm kommt, f8 drücken, von mir aus auch drauf rummhämmern sobald pc an is, fängt irgendwan an zu piepen wenn der tastaturpuffer mit f8 voll is .... ignorieren und weiter f8 triggern, dann sollte nen schwarz weiß startmenue anstelle des windows startbildschirms kommen, da sollte man letzte bekannte funktionierende konfiguration und abgesicherter modus auswählen können 

edit: wenn du normal starten kannst und nur probs mit programme starten hast, kannste auch ohne abgesicherten modus etc... die änderungen per regedit zurückbauen


----------



## OctoCore (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*

Das wäre auch jetzt meine Frage:
Kam der Ärger mit dem Programme starten erst nach dem Ändern der Pfade der beiden "Programme"-Ordner?
Dann wie Cannonfodder schreibt: Zurück ändern.
Diese Pfadänderung ist auch eine eher dumme Idee. Das bringt irgendwann immer Ärger.


----------



## Westcoast (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*

generell kann eigentlich einiges schief gehen, wenn man in der registry werte verändert. hatte auch geschrieben vorsicht.
normal sollte man vorher eine sicherung einrichten und kann später dann darauf zugreifen bei problemen.
ich stelle die Pfade immer in spielen selbst ein. wurde aber gesagt, dass dies bei uplay nicht möglich sei.

wenn es mit dem abgesicherten modus nicht klappt und sonst nicht geht, muss man wohl neu aufsetzen.


----------



## OctoCore (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*

Auf jeden Fall wird erstmal alles über das Temp-Verzeichnis geschleust (mal ganz unabhängig davon, wo es am Ende landet) - und dafür ist die SSD anscheinend schon zu voll.


----------



## Westcoast (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*

darum ja der ganze aufwand, weil die SSD nichts mehr aufnehmen kann und man auf die andere platte ausweicht. manchmal echt alles mühsam, kostet zeit und nerven.


----------



## OctoCore (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*

Erstmal Programmpfade zurückstellen dann mal Tempverzeichnisse umlegen - und wenns dann immer noch hakt, warum Windows neu installieren? Das braucht an Platz, was es eben braucht. Der wird nicht kleiner. Bei einer Neuinstallation erstmal schon - aber dank Updates etc. schaukelt sich alles schnell wieder auf das alte Level hoch.
Besser wäre es, andere Programme runterzuwerfen, die die auf der Win-Platte Platz wegnehmen und die auf HDD bringen.
Mag sein, dass es einzelne Programme gibt, die unbedingt auf die Winplatte nach "Programme" wollen.
Die sind aber eher die Ausnahme
Der PC installiert schließlich nicht alles von sich aus auf die SSD.
Da sitzt das Problem vor dem Rechner. Nicht immer auf automatisch installieren klicken, sondern einfach mal nach Möglichkeiten der benutzerdefinierten Installation schauen - die so gut wie jedes Programm oder Spiel anbietet. Bis auf ganz wenige unrühmliche Ausnahmen, wie das genannte AC3, wenns wirklich nicht anders geht.


----------



## Peysgott (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Das wäre auch jetzt meine Frage:
> Kam der Ärger mit dem Programme starten erst nach dem Ändern der Pfade der beiden "Programme"-Ordner?
> Dann wie Cannonfodder schreibt: Zurück ändern.
> Diese Pfadänderung ist auch eine eher dumme Idee. Das bringt irgendwann immer Ärger.


 
Jup, die Probleme kamen alle erst nach der (wohl missglückten) Pfadänderung 
Mein Problem ist nun: Ich kann es nicht zurückändern!
Habe es mit der Windows-CD probiert, es zu reparieren, das funktionierte nicht.
Im abgesicherten Modus hochfahren hat auch nicht funktioniert.
Ebenso wenig wie das Systemwiederherstellungsprogramm, was man in der Systemsteuerung finden kann.

Wie kann man das noch probieren? Möglichst einfach erklären, wie ihr schon gesehen habt, ich hab von sowas absolut 000 Ahnung.



OctoCore schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall wird erstmal alles über das Temp-Verzeichnis geschleust (mal ganz unabhängig davon, wo es am Ende landet) - und dafür ist die SSD anscheinend schon zu voll.


 
Genau das ist mein Problem bei der Installation von AC3, da kann ich den Pfad nicht ändern. 



OctoCore schrieb:


> Erstmal Programmpfade zurückstellen dann mal Tempverzeichnisse umlegen - und wenns dann immer noch hakt, warum Windows neu installieren? Das braucht an Platz, was es eben braucht. Der wird nicht kleiner. Bei einer Neuinstallation erstmal schon - aber dank Updates etc. schaukelt sich alles schnell wieder auf das alte Level hoch.
> Besser wäre es, andere Programme runterzuwerfen, die die auf der Win-Platte Platz wegnehmen und die auf HDD bringen.
> Mag sein, dass es einzelne Programme gibt, die unbedingt auf die Winplatte nach "Programme" wollen.
> Die sind aber eher die Ausnahme
> ...



Jup, also ich bin glaube ich echt ein Problem vor dem Rechner, aber bisher habe ich bei allen Spielen es hinbekommen, dass die auf die HDD wandern, weil ich da den Pfad ändern konnte, aber die Inst von AC3 wählt automatisch das Temp Verzeichnis auf meiner SSD.


----------



## OctoCore (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*



Peysgott schrieb:


> Jup, die Probleme kamen alle erst nach der (wohl missglückten) Pfadänderung
> Mein Problem ist nun: Ich kann es nicht zurückändern!
> Habe es mit der Windows-CD probiert, es zu reparieren, das funktionierte nicht.
> Im abgesicherten Modus hochfahren hat auch nicht funktioniert.
> ...



Tja nu - wenn du es geschafft hast, in den Registrierungseditor zu kommen und den Pfad dort zu ändern - eigentlich machst du das Gleiche wieder, nur dass du die alten Einträge wieder eintippst.
Oder startet Regedit auch nicht mehr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Jup, also ich bin glaube ich echt ein Problem vor dem Rechner, aber bisher habe ich bei allen Spielen es hinbekommen, dass die auf die HDD wandern, weil ich da den Pfad ändern konnte, aber die Inst von AC3 wählt automatisch das Temp Verzeichnis auf meiner SSD.



Eine nach dem Anderen - erst muss der Rechner an sich wieder ordentlich rennen. 

Und dann würde ich erstmal die TEMP/TMP-Pfade ändern - wie beschrieben und auf dem Bild in dem Posting oben gezeigt. Und dann mal sehen, was passiert.


----------



## Peysgott (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Tja nu - wenn du es geschafft hast, in den Registrierungseditor zu kommen und den Pfad dort zu ändern - eigentlich machst du das Gleiche wieder, nur dass du die alten Einträge wieder eintippst.
> Oder startet Regedit auch nicht mehr?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OctoCore (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*

Aber mit Admistratorberechtigung...
Wenn der Taskmanager noch startet, kannst du oben links bei Datei einfach Regedit eintippen ... könnte klappen.
Ansonsten mal die 32bit-Version  c:\windows\syswow64\regedit.exe


----------



## Peysgott (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*

FU**

Ich hab glaube ich mein Windows zerlegt, was das angeht.

Bekomme sowohl über den Taskmanager als auch über c:\windows\syswow64\regedit.exe die Meldung, dass es nicht ausgeführt werden kann


----------



## OctoCore (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*

in c:\windows\ liegt auch noch eine regedit.exe.

Aber ich glaube, in der Zeit, die bis jetzt draufgegangen ist, hätte man Windows auch ein paar Mal neu installieren können ...
Also nicht mehr basteln oder reparieren, sondern frisch installieren.


----------



## Westcoast (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Primäre Festplatte*

lege die windows dvd rein, glaube mit der F8 taste kann man das bootmenü aufrufen, dann das dvdlaufwerk anwählen und davon booten.
die partition wo windows drauf ist formatieren [erweiterte laufwerksoption] und dann auf weiter gehen, schon wird es frisch neu installiert.


----------

